# Chuyện cười hay



## langtuphieudu (17 Tháng tư 2014)

Chuyện kể về 1 anh chàng tập thể hình với 1 thân hình vạm vỡ dẫn bạn gái về phòng mình chơi rùi khoe: Anh ta giơ 2 bắp tay nổi quần quận và nói e nhìn xem mỗi bên chứa bao nhiêu kg bom ko? Rui anh ta khoe tiếp bắp chân, ngực bụng của mình...sau cùng đến giai đoạn 2 người hú hí gần gũi nhau anh chàng cởi quần mình ra cô gái liền khiếp sợ và chạy vội. Anh chàng ngạc nhiên hỏi tại sao lại chạy? Cô gái liền nói : Người a chứa cả tấn bom thế kia mà cái ngòi thì pé tí xíu không chạy để nó nổ tung thì chết àk...


----------



## reddd (26 Tháng tư 2014)

))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## kithuat (26 Tháng tư 2014)

khổ, khi bị kích thích thì cái ngòi nó có thể lớn lên gấp 3 lần mà =)))


----------



## manhhai_hboy (5 Tháng năm 2014)

sax ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## phuongnd (10 Tháng năm 2014)

vui nhỉ


----------



## mexemphim (11 Tháng năm 2014)

trời đất =)), thường theo quan niệm ông bà xưa chẳng phải vai u thịt bắp thì em bé nó nhỏ sao ???


----------



## luattriminh (13 Tháng năm 2014)

cần 1 tiêu chuẩn đánh giá bom với ngòi mới )


----------



## Evilknight (19 Tháng năm 2014)

Hay quá cho thêm ít muối vào đi =))


----------



## Hồ Điệp (21 Tháng năm 2014)

=))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## dienlanhhanel (27 Tháng năm 2014)

ôm bụng cười như điên )


----------



## Mr Butter (3 Tháng sáu 2014)

vãi )))


----------



## Nội Thất Phòng Khách (11 Tháng sáu 2014)

cười đau cả ruột =)))))))))))))))))


----------



## bozia (21 Tháng sáu 2014)

:=))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## dinhthupc (30 Tháng sáu 2014)

langtuphieudu đã viết:


> Chuyện kể về 1 anh chàng tập thể hình với 1 thân hình vạm vỡ dẫn bạn gái về phòng mình chơi rùi khoe: Anh ta giơ 2 bắp tay nổi quần quận và nói e nhìn xem mỗi bên chứa bao nhiêu kg bom ko? Rui anh ta khoe tiếp bắp chân, ngực bụng của mình...sau cùng đến giai đoạn 2 người hú hí gần gũi nhau anh chàng cởi quần mình ra cô gái liền khiếp sợ và chạy vội. Anh chàng ngạc nhiên hỏi tại sao lại chạy? Cô gái liền nói : Người a chứa cả tấn bom thế kia mà cái ngòi thì pé tí xíu không chạy để nó nổ tung thì chết àk...


Khổ cho các a e tập thể hình quá =))))))


----------



## Hanh Phuoc (18 Tháng bảy 2014)

bùn cười vãi


----------



## kieuha01 (14 Tháng tám 2014)

Kiểu này mấy anh nam chắc hết dám đi tập Gym luôn quá )


----------



## minhngoc (23 Tháng chín 2014)

buồn cười quá )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## centforum (30 Tháng chín 2014)

sắp cười ròi, ai chọt lét em cái đee


----------



## ng.hien (21 Tháng một 2015)

Giờ đọc truyện cười chẳng thể cười nổi


----------



## thanh_thu_vo (22 Tháng một 2015)

hài ghê luôn =]] phát huy bạn nhé post nhiều truyện vui như thế này được nè xả stress trong khi công việc bạn rộn


----------



## hearken (22 Tháng hai 2015)

ta không có cã tấn bom nhưng ngòi thì không nhỏ đâu nhé


----------



## anhdungpro (27 Tháng hai 2015)

lấy ít muối bỏ them tí đường vào cho thêm buồn cười đi nào


----------



## phuonglong4 (7 Tháng ba 2015)

Mình đóng góp 1 truyện


Bị vợ con suốt ngày chửi là đồ say xỉn. Một hôm chồng đi làm về mang theo một chai rượu, đặt ở bàn và nói:

Bố mua về cho hai mẹ con uống thử đó.

Vừa nói người chồng rót ra 3 ly và bảo:

- Nào, hai mẹ con cạn ly nhé!

Hai mẹ con vừa nhắm mắt uống vừa kêu:

- Sao cay và đắng thế?

Chồng uống xong ly rượu vừa nói:

- Đấy, mẹ con mày thấy bố khổ sở chưa ,“đắng cay” bố phải chịu đựng một mình suốt bao nhiêu năm nay mà đâu dám kêu gì đâu.

Ông lại rót rượu ra ly và uống hết cả chai.


----------



## anhdungpro (10 Tháng ba 2015)

phuonglong4 đã viết:


> Mình đóng góp 1 truyện
> 
> 
> Bị vợ con suốt ngày chửi là đồ say xỉn. Một hôm chồng đi làm về mang theo một chai rượu, đặt ở bàn và nói:
> ...


Truyện hay ))


----------



## hoabinhfoods (11 Tháng ba 2015)

thêm tí muối ạ :3


----------



## huyenxinhhn (11 Tháng ba 2015)

hay đó, còn thì post tiếp đi các bạn


----------



## hoabinhfoods (12 Tháng ba 2015)

chẳng hay gì cả )


----------



## roshi (18 Tháng ba 2015)

xì pam thôi, không cần để ý đâu


----------



## khongtrang (19 Tháng ba 2015)

mắc cười quá đê thôi heheee


----------



## hadoanngoc (3 Tháng sáu 2016)

Bé Vôva vào lớp 1. Để buổi đi học đầu tiên của các cháu được hứng thú, cô giáo bắt đầu bằng trò chơi đố vui. Cô nghĩ đến cái bàn, rồi đặt câu hỏi :
- Đố các em, trong nhà ta có cái gì bằng ǵỗ, có 4 chân?
Bé Vôva nhanh nhảu:
- Cái ghế ạ
Cô gật gù, ừ, cái em nghĩ cũng được đấy, nhưng mà câu trả lời của cô là cái bàn. Rồi cô đố tiếp, lần này cô nghĩ đến con mèo:
- Đố các em, trong nhà ta nuôi con ǵì có 4 chân mà các em hay vuốt ve nó?
Bé Vôva vẫn là người nhanh nhất:
- Thưa cô, con chó ạ.
- Ừ cũng được đấy, cô nói, em giỏi lắm, nhưng cái câu trả lời của cô là con mèo cơ. Bé Vôva xin phép cô ra câu đố:
- Đố cô, cái gì ́mà đàn ông hay giấu trong quần lâu lâu lấy ra sử dụng, dài dài, tṛòn tròn , đầu đỏ đỏ…
Chưa nói hết câu, cô giáo đă nổi giận ngắt ngang:
- Vôva, sao em dám ăn nói bậy bạ như vậy
Nước mắt lưng tṛong, bé Vôva thút thít trả lời:
- Cái mà cô nghĩ cũng được đấy, nhưng câu trả lời của em là những que diêm cơ…


----------



## Caotrang (3 Tháng một 2017)

haha thế tin đồn mấy ông tập to là bị teo đúng ạ :v


----------



## hoamaitrang (10 Tháng một 2017)

Cười vỡ bụng mất không nhặt được mồm luôn=)))=))


----------



## hanuanpnvn (1 Tháng ba 2017)

năm me một tí là ngòi nó lại dài ra, lúc đấy lại bảo sao ngòi dài thế này thì lâu nổ lắm =))=))


----------



## minhhanghn1 (10 Tháng tư 2017)

hẳn là sợ bom nổ =))))


----------

